# Introduction



## Eraser (Apr 21, 2002)

Greetings all,

My name is Michelle.. but prefer the nic Eraser.. just wanted to introduce myself to all, and say a bit about who I am before I begin to read your threads and post more of my own.  I have been active in martial art for the last 2-1\2 years.  2 years was spent in private instruction in Aikido, and since Jan of 2002 Hapkido where currently I have the rank of yellow belt.  I truly enjoy this art form and look forward to talking with all of you in the future.

Eraser

Remember.... Even monkeys fall from trees!


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 21, 2002)

this is a great place, there is a lot of knowledgable folks here...hope you enjoy.........respects.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2002)

Welcome! What is the Hapkido organization with which you are associated?


----------



## Eraser (Apr 21, 2002)

Hello there.. and thanks so much for the welcome.

I train under the Guidance of Master Art Mason & Master Kurt Mason of the Peaceful Warriors of Windsor Ontario, Canada.

You can check out the website at..   www.thepeacefulwarriors.org


Respectfully,

Eraser


----------



## Chris from CT (Apr 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard, Eraser!


----------



## hapkido_mgd (Apr 27, 2002)

Sorry I'm so late in welcoming you to the Forum Eraser. I'm sure you'll be very happy with all of the interesting people you will meet here. This forum rocks because of the diversity you get from having practitioners of many arts here. Once more, Welcome.

:asian:


----------



## Eraser (Apr 29, 2002)

Hapkido_mgd

THanks for the welcome.. i have already discovered that there is so much information to take in..  totally awesome...


----------

